# Honda Light Kit - Notes



## CarlNH (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all, I am new to this forum.

I thought I would share some notes about the Honda worklight kit (part number 06350-768-000AH ) available for Honda snowblowers.

I recently obtained an HS828 TAS of mid-90's vintage, and have been refurbishing it this summer. 

Info from this forum pointed me at the appropriate light kit, 06350-768-000AH , which I bought for around $50.

Installation is easy -- take off the belt cover, the mounting bracket fits right against the governor arm cover, and the kit includes 3 new bolts sized a bit longer to replace the stock ones and secure the mounting bracket.

The only issue was the vertical bolt that secures the light swivel fixture to the bracket has a square shoulder, yet the bracket has a round hole. The result is that you cannot get a tight connection, and since the electrics are grounded down through the bracket to the snowblower chassis, you have a lot of sparking. 

I solved this be re-purposing one of the extra bolts from the assembly process, which had no shoulder, in order to get the tight connection. 

I then enabled horizontal swiveling by purchasing "lamp washers" (these have a curve to them) for 14 cents each. I bought two (because they are thin, I had to double them up) and placed them between the bottom of the swivel and the top of the mounting bracket, with the vertical bolt running through them. 

These washers act as a spring, allowing a tight connection and eliminating the sparking, but allowing some give so that I can swivel the light back and forth.

The light now works like a charm, and I can aim horizontally and vertically as needed.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to SBF, your screen name suggests location to be NH, if thats so then greetings form a fellow granite state resident (Nashua). 

When I built my 924 I ditched the OEM halogen light and installed two 20W LEDs on each side of the control cover, may be something to consider in the future? Light output from the LEDs almost, if not outshines, decent output from a set of halogen automotive headlights and best off all my total cost was less than $50.


----------



## CarlNH (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice setup JnC ! I never thought to search around for other lighting configurations, your dual setup looks pretty sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

CarlNH said:


> The only issue was the vertical bolt that secures the light swivel fixture to the bracket has a square shoulder, yet the bracket has a round hole.


Curious....to be sure I have the right image...:









The 8 x 20mm flange bolt (yellow) has a square shoulder, directly under the flange?

The hole in the light bracket (green) is round?


----------



## CarlNH (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Robert !

Yes, that is the right diagram, and you are correct about the hardware, on both counts. My guess/opinion is that this was to enable the light to be swiveled. Unfortunately, that design also means that the metal to metal mating is not tight, and thus the sparking.

I replaced the square-shouldered "flange bolt" with one of the original bolts left over after installing the "mounting bracket", and installed the lamp washers I bought between the "light bracket" and the top of the "mounting bracket".

P.S. I sure have appreciated your advice on this forum, Robert, and have been able to apply it to various issues encountered while refurbishing of this HS828.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You could also use a nylon washer below the light between it and the panel IF you ran a separate wire to ground the light. That ground wire could be really short and go to the panel the lights mounted on or longer going to whatever you want to ground to. That way you'd have the ability to swivel the light, not have any sparking and also not tear up the panels finish when you do swivel it.
Just depends on how often you think you might need to shine it left or right checking something out ??


----------



## CarlNH (Aug 22, 2015)

I actually though of trying something like that, but went with this approach. We'll see how long it lasts...


----------



## audiophreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello All ... JnC , any chance you can share that LED head light set up ?? looks killer !! I also have a HS828 and like your set up. I think I read in this forum somewhere that a second ignition magneto is needed to stop LED " Flicker " ? is that correct ??


----------

